# Serveur SMTP FREE déconnecté



## Lodoss (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
je n'arrive plus a evoyer des msg par mail, j'ai ce msg "impossible d'envoyer le msg avec le serveur FREE"
le SMTP free est bien enregistré en smtp.free.fr et est paramétré avec les port par défaut (25, 465, 587) sans authentification.
Parfois il s'affiche comme étant déconnecté, je déconnecte et reconnecte tous les comptes dans mail mais rien n'y fait il est déconnecté.
Avant cela fonctionné bien pourtant.
Avez-vous une idée Je suis sous 10.6 et version de mail 4.0
Merci de vote aide


----------



## jp.pilet (1 Mars 2011)

Bonjour
N'y a t il pas une PJ trop grosse dans un message en attente d'envoi ?
cordialement JPP


----------



## coptere (1 Mars 2011)

Ton FAI est toujours FREE ?


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2011)

Lodoss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je n'arrive plus a evoyer des msg par mail, j'ai ce msg "impossible d'envoyer le msg avec le serveur FREE"
> le SMTP free est bien enregistré en smtp.free.fr et est paramétré avec les port par défaut (25, 465, 587) sans authentification.
> Parfois il s'affiche comme étant déconnecté, je déconnecte et reconnecte tous les comptes dans mail mais rien n'y fait il est déconnecté.
> ...



Bonjour,
As tu enregistré dans la liste plusieurs serveurs "smtp.free.fr" ?
As tu coché la case "utiliser uniquement ce serveur" ?
Si oui, décoche la case "utiliser uniquement ce serveur"
Vérifie la validité de tous les "smtp.free.fr". (Le mieux serait de ne laisser qu'un seul serveur "smtp.free.fr".)
Si tu n'as qu'un  serveur "smtp.free.fr", fais en un second "tout neuf".
Vire le  serveur "smtp.free.fr" déconnecté.


----------



## Lodoss (1 Mars 2011)

alors dans l'ordre

non il n'y a pas de pièce jointe dans le mail en attente,

FREE n'est pas mon FAI actuel mais mon adresse est une adresse gratuite et comme je le dis cela marchait bien jusqu'à quelques jours,

oui je n'ai qu'un seul smtp.free.fr et utiliser ce serveur uniquement est bien décoché

ce que je n'arrive pas à comprendre c'est pourquoi il est en statut déconnecté

merci de vos réponses


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2011)

Lodoss a dit:


> alors dans l'ordre
> 
> non il n'y a pas de pièce jointe dans le mail en attente,
> 
> ...



En principe on utilise toujours le SMTP du de son FAI, car généralement le SMTP des autres est fermé (pour éviter le spam).
"Pourquoi ça fonctionnait avant", je ne sais pas.
Dans l'interface d'une FreeBox, il est possible d'autoriser l'utilisation d'autres SMTP, cette option est peut être présente sur ta _BoxFAIMystère_
Peut être _attrapais_ tu le Wifi d'un voisin ? ^^


----------



## coptere (1 Mars 2011)

Bingo !  ===> DISCO !!!
Il va falloir effectivement utilisé le SMTP de ton FAI.
Sans doute ont-ils fait tourner un batch de mise à jour (ex : prise en compte des résiliations) au niveau de leurs serveurs SMTP et du coup ce qui marchait jusque là ... ne marche plus


----------



## Lodoss (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
bon je vais appeler mon FAI (un fournisseur d'accès wifi) je vais bien voir ce qu'il me dit.
J'ai également un compte gmail et je pensais que Gmail s'affranchissait de tout FAI, je me trompais ?
Cordialement


----------



## subsole (2 Mars 2011)

Lodoss a dit:


> Bonjour,
> bon je vais appeler mon FAI (un fournisseur d'accès wifi) je vais bien voir ce qu'il me dit.
> J'ai également un compte gmail et je pensais que Gmail s'affranchissait de tout FAI, je me trompais ?
> Cordialement



Bonjour,
je n'utilise pas Gmail, mais le fait est que Google n'a pas assuré hier, ça vient peut être de là ?
Je cite un réponse que j'ai donné sur un autre topic.


> Bonjour,
> Attention au stockage en uniquement en ligne.
> 150 000 utilisateurs touchés, ces comptes ont "tout perdu".
> Le bug serait dû à un MàJ du stockage Google, même les sauvegardes se sont volatilisées.
> ...



Quels est ton FAI ?


----------



## coptere (2 Mars 2011)

Ah là là   ... ces voisins qui ne sécurisent pas leur réseau Wifi et qui changent de FAI sans prévenir  ... c'est pénible


----------



## Regeneration (3 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Free est mon FAI principal. J'observe ce même problème de smtp déconnecté depuis hier soir pour info.
Je ne sais pas comment le résoudre non plus...

[Edit] Panne passagère apparemment. Cela refonctionne.


----------



## coptere (3 Mars 2011)

Cela arrive effectivement parfois que le serveur SMTP ne réponde pas présent 
Il est conseillé de ne pas faire d'envoyer/recevoir toutes les minutes (j'ai lu toutes les 15 minutes :sleep  ... cela évite sans doute que les serveurs soient trop surchargées :hein:
Ca fatigue  vite ces petites bêtes là :mouais:


----------



## subsole (3 Mars 2011)

coptere a dit:


> Cela arrive effectivement parfois que le serveur SMTP ne réponde pas présent
> Il est conseillé de ne pas faire d'envoyer/recevoir toutes les minutes (j'ai lu toutes les 15 minutes :sleep  ... cela évite sans doute que les serveurs soient trop surchargées :hein:
> Ca fatigue  vite ces petites bêtes là :mouais:


Je plussois pour un relevé automatique toutes les 15 minutes.
Et toujours pour Free:
Dans Mail => Préférences => Comptes => Avancé, dans Authentification choisir "mot de passe".
Si tu as plusieurs comptes, il faudra le faire pour chacun.


----------



## Lodoss (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
le relevé se fait toutes les 15 minutes, 
dans Mail => Préférences => Comptes => Avancé, dans Authentification choisir "mot de passe".
et là le serveur SMTP affiche "Déconnecté" :rose:


----------



## Aliboron (10 Mars 2011)

Lodoss a dit:


> dans Mail => Préférences => Comptes => Avancé, dans Authentification choisir "mot de passe". Et là, le serveur SMTP affiche "Déconnecté"


Ben, ça dépend du SMTP auquel tu t'adresses. Pour celui de Free (lorsque c'est par Free que tu établis la connexion, bien sûr), il ne faut pas d'authentification, par exemple. Pour Gmail, dont tu parlais précédemment, il y a une authentification renforcée (SSL en utilisant le port 587). 

On peut donc difficilement conclure si tu ne donnes pas plus de précisions, en l'occurrence, le FAI par lequel s'établit la connexion et le serveur SMTP par lequel tu veux envoyer ton courrier...


----------

